# Need source for 10 watt HID bulbs



## Max_Power (Mar 27, 2005)

*Anyone know a source for 10 Watt Solarc bulbs?* I've searched Google and this site and had disappointing results. NightRider wants $109 just for a bulb. Ended up buying a TrailTech lamp and ballast for $130 just to get the bulb for use in my NightRider HID, but now I am thinking about putting another bulb into the TrailTech and using it on my bicycle handlebars. Mmm, a pair of 10 Watt halogens with 4+ hour run time... I could ride my bike all night long and still look like a low-flying UFO!

By the way, I really enjoyed looking through this site, there are lots of high-end flashlights, mods, and modders that I never dreamed existed. Maybe I'll join the ranks of modders soon, 1-to-5 Watt Luxeons seem like a better way to go than incandescent bulbs or even HID.


----------



## wasabe64 (Mar 27, 2005)

I M_P,

Welcome to CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

You can find the replacement lamps at brightguy.com for $65 each, they're the same lamp that goes into the UK Light Cannon.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 30, 2005)

I looked there and found no replacement bulbs, but they are selling the NiteRider HID Storm for $280 (!) which is a very low price, must be trying to unload old stock.

I sent them an email asking about replacement 10w solarc bulbs -- we'll see what develops.

Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Max_Power (Apr 10, 2005)

Nope, no Solarc bulbs there... I'll keep looking.


----------



## BB (Apr 10, 2005)

I purchased a UK Light Cannon from them a year or two ago--everything went fine (good price, good delivery). They have spare bulbs for $70 (out of New York).

Leisure Pro (gray market??? distributor of dive equipment) 

-Bill


----------

